# 177701 - Inaugural Flight



## Globesmasher

Tail number 177701 made it's first flight from the Boeing plant at Long Beach, California today.
The aircraft took off at 1000 hrs PST, 9 Aug 2007.

It was in "perfect" condition ...... still is actually.  ;D

More here ..........

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?id=4104


----------



## observor 69

Anxiously awaiting pictures from Abbotsford.    ;D


----------



## Strike

I wish I could be there in Abbotsford.  You guys are going to be the highlight of the show I'm sure!  I can't believe I'm a actually saying this to a trash hauler, but I'm actually jealous!


----------



## geo

> "Boeing again has made good on our commitment to provide world-class airlift capability to our customer in world-record time," said Dave Bowman, Boeing program vice president, before the gathering of senior Canadian officials and more than 1,000 C-17 employees. "This is yet another great day for Boeing and demonstrates our ability to design, build, deliver and support the world's most advanced airlifter."



Correct me if I'm wrong but, the only reason we have received CC-177 number 1 in world record time is that this plane was supposed to have the Kangaroo roundel - until a side deal was struck with PM Howard.

Thank you Australia!

CHIMO!


----------



## Green On!

Globesmasher,

Hope you're enjoy the maiden voyage, life in A3 Tpt has been less than cheery with all the last minute C17 issues (amongst other things). :crybaby:

See ya on the 'rfang next week.

bk


----------



## Roy Harding

I'm sure that flight is an awe-inspiring sight to behold.  I regret that I can't see it.

Have a good time, Globesmasher - you deserve it.


Roy


----------



## mudrecceman




----------



## C1302C17 TECH

So y'all couldn't swing by Charleston on the way over and let the poor AVN & AVS techs on Cadre 2 an opportunity to touch, kiss, lick or worship our new baby?  Tsk tsk  ;D  It's good to see that Canada One is a Canadian now, and look forward to working aboard her.  We hope to see lots of pictures as this group of Aircraft Medics are hungry for all that is CC-177.  So have they provided the hats or shirts yet?  Boeing has to through in some free hats.  LOL

Have a great unveiling, and welcome home Canada One...


----------



## Colin Parkinson

the silence from the Media on Canada getting it's first jet powered strategic transport aircraft is deafening. Yep no agenda on the media's part to ignore good news! :rage:


----------



## Donut

B7 of the Vancouver Sun.

"this is the first time it has been seen in Canada"

No mention that it's the CF's first C17, and the US has had one at Abbottsford for years.

More ignorance from Canada's reporters.   :-\

Letter sent to the author.

http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/westcoastnews/story.html?id=1bd3e0d0-0533-4ceb-b85e-87534e21fd87

Edit to add link.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Safe travels - PM'ing with something (hopefully) of interest....

Gee, the MSM ignoring a positive development connected with the Canadian gov't?  How unlike them!   :


----------



## observor 69

http://www.marketwire.com/mw/release.do?id=759833

Canada's New Government Welcomes Arrival of First C-17 Aircraft
ABBOTSFORD, BRITISH COLUMBIA--(Marketwire - Aug. 11, 2007) - The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, today joined the Honourable Josee Verner, Minister of International Cooperation, and Lieutenant-General Angus Watt, Chief of the Air Staff at the Abbotsford International Airshow to welcome the arrival of Canada's first C-17 Globemaster III strategic lift aircraft.

"Canada's New Government has long recognized the importance of acquiring our own strategic airlift aircrafts to allow us to quickly deploy equipment, supplies or passengers when and where needed around world, and without having to rely on our allies or contractors," said Minister O'Connor. "Our first C-17 will soon be used for operations in support of humanitarian relief, disasters including floods or forest fires, or to a theatre of operations. Canada's New Government is proud to be fulfilling our commitment with its arrival."

The strategic airlift capacity of the C-17 will ensure the Canadian Forces can quickly move heavy equipment, supplies or passengers over long distances, when and where needed in Canada or overseas.

More at link.


----------



## Old Sweat

I saw the Global TV coverage of the event with featured Tara Neslon exclaiming that after the break we would see the Canadian Forces newest toy. The cost of the aircraft was highlighted, along wiht Ujall Dosingh (sp) who claimed it was a white elephant that would not be in service until after we left Afghanistan. The broadcast then claimed that the program took funds that otherwise would have allowed us to field tactical transports and helicopters that would avoid suicide bombers and IEDs. 

Talk about twisting facts. It is either sloppy or deliberately misleading journalism. Check your local schedule.


----------



## bily052

All the fine journalism going on....  Here CTV has listed an American C130J picture as being our new C17....

Think after all this time someone would get their facts in order.

Heres the link:
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070811/c17_oconnor_070811/20070811?hub=Canada

Billy


----------



## medaid

I was there on the ground for its maiden flight to BC, and it's unveiling and its flypast. It was a beautiful plane to see and behold. I loved every second of it. Beautiful, breathtaking and just down right FREAKING awesome!  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Lucky bugger, would have been nice to see!


----------



## observor 69

I am very disappointed with the media. I watched  CTV, CBC, Global, and all I got was pictures of the aircraft sitting on the ramp  or flying by in the circuit. O'Connor was filmed speaking from a prepared text over the sound of aircraft noise and wind. The  only person who spoke to the exciting new capability Canada has just acquired was a few sentences from Lt.Gen. Watt.  We had a brief clip of Ujjal Dosanjh with a smug smile making some meaningless smart remark. Oh and let's not forget reporters hollering at O'Connor about being shuffled in Cabinet.
What I wanted was some individual who could speak knowledgeably about what this aircraft can do,
"The strategic airlift capacity of the C-17 will ensure the Canadian Forces can quickly move heavy equipment, supplies or passengers over long distances, when and where needed in Canada or overseas." DND news release.

I did hear Globesmasher use the word "paradigm." 
To bad the media hadn't allowed the Major to speak about the plane and what it can do!


----------



## C1302C17 TECH

I too am starved for all things Canada One.  Along with several of my colleagues here in Charleston we will make up 18 more technicians scheduled to work on our new fleet.  Our course has prompted us to miss all the great events in this process.  The standing up of our Squadron, and the delivery of our first aircraft.  We were counting on the news to cover it so we may feel the excitement.  Checking CTVNEWS.CA last night at 19h30 was a big disappointment, as they are focusing on the costs of the entire project, and had a picture of a US J-MODEL Herc standing in as a C-17.  The picture has since been replaced, however their story now focuses on how much more this is costing, besides the 4 new planes.  Come on!  Trenton was well due for a face lift, and I am sure that the Project Management Office realized all these costs well before signing the first contract.  Once again the firewords display was nothing more then a birthday candle.


----------



## observor 69

Okayyyyyyy...,  just watched CTV noon time news with reporting by David Atkin from the ramp in Trenton with the CC-177 in the background. Now this is what an informed reporter sounds like. Keep watching CTV news and I am sure they will replay the clip. David will also be doing a tour of the aircraft and I believe he said the media were getting a short hope in the aircraft this afternoon.

Now that's what I'm talking about.  ;D

Edited to add link:

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070812/military_planes_070812/20070812?hub=Canada


----------



## The Bread Guy

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> I did hear Globesmasher use the word "paradigm."
> To bad the media hadn't allowed the Major to speak about the plane and what it can do!



Oh, I'm sure they let the good Major speak his piece about the plane and what it can do, they just chose not to INCLUDE it in the story!  MSM strikes again....


----------



## krustyrl

Well, it's 1 pm here at 8Wing during the height of the big show of the c17 and I am watching ctvnewsnet and the whole airplane thing didn't make the "hours top stories" but funny, the passing of Merv Griffin did.!! I guess by now it's "just another airplane".?


----------



## Globesmasher

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> I did hear Globesmasher use the word "paradigm."
> To bad the media hadn't allowed the Major to speak about the plane and what it can do!



BG:

Funny you should mention that.
"paradigm" ..... that's my new word for the day!!  ;D

I damned near talked myself hoarse with all the interviews I did with the MSM at Abbotsford.  I've got a sore throat.  And, after all that, approx 3 seconds of a sound bite makes it on National news?  After all the questions on the aircraft's capability and what it represents to Canadians and Canada ......... 3 seconds?

Too funny.
Never mind.
They're not important to me.

What was important was the fact that we managed to get the aircraft out on display to the Canadian public ... the taxpayer, and that is what I took great pride in on Saturday. It was a pleasure and an honor showing the new aircraft to the general public - those were the people I tried to focus my efforts at during the airshow.

My apologies to one and all that we could not open the interior of the aircraft to public touring, but since it was just a whirlwind stopover for 4 hours followed by another flight, we just didn't have time to open it up and then prep it for flight again.  Perhaps next year.

MSM? ....... Ah, who cares about them ........ I just hope Joe Canuck Public enjoyed himself.
They are what airshows are all about.
I met some really nice people on Saturday who stopped by to come and see the jet.

And, thanks to all those who came out to see and meet the new aircraft.  
The aircraft belongs to you - the taxpayer.  
Don't let the MSM and hidden political agendas sully the importance of what your new aircraft represents in the big scheme of things for our Nation.


----------



## Bandit1

Got in a bit ago, here are some of the pictures from the ceremony and some from the inflight...I'd love to share more but I have to give some of the better ones to publications like Canadian Defence Review...once those have been decided I'll be sure to post some more ASAP.  FYI, these are from Sunday at 8 Wing.


----------



## C1Dirty

Wow, I'm still in awe of how quickly this all came together.  Well done to all those who helped to make it happen.

As an aside...from the previous page:



> The growing threat posed by improvised explosive devices planted along road supply routes has also prompted calls for Canada to switch to air-drop resupply missions, *but the military lacks the equipment to do so.*



I sincerely hope that this was a poor assumption by the press.


----------



## Armymedic

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Okayyyyyyy...,  just watched CTV noon time news with reporting by David Atkin from the ramp in Trenton with the CC-177 in the background. Now this is what an informed reporter sounds like. Keep watching CTV news and I am sure they will replay the clip. David will also be doing a tour of the aircraft and I believe he said the media were getting a short hope in the aircraft this afternoon.



Kudos to David Akin...I saw his reporting as well.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

I wish I could have been there. Any chance of 701 replacing the C-17 demo from the Mississippi Air National Guard at CIAS (http://www.cias.org/lineup.html) in September?


----------



## Bandit1

There's always a _chance_...time will tell though and I'm sure there'd be an announcement if it was arranged...


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> There's always a _chance_...time will tell though and I'm sure there'd be an announcement if it was arranged...



Thanks Bandit and thanks for sharing the pictures. If she doesn't make it to CIAS, hopefully I can catch a glimpse of her through the fences at 8 wing (I usually stop in for a double double on the way by).


----------



## DavidAkin

Just some general observations on the media coverage of the C-17 --
I get the sense that it was MND and political people handling media coverage for the C-17 in Abbotsford  -- hence the lack of coverage -- but it was Air Force and CFB Trenton Public Affairs helping us out on Sunday. That made a huge difference. It was a pretty packed media house. Both national networks (us and CBC were there) as well lots of other reporters.

For the record (for those complaining about our lack of coverage)
- I did a "live hit" at noon which was replayed at least once.
- We had a "live shot" of 701 as it took off (with us aboard) at 1430
- I did a "live hit" at 1630
- I did a "live hit" for CTV Toronto's 6 pm newscasts
- I did a "package" which aired on our National Newscast at 11.

Also: I can't say enough good things about how the public affairs personnel at CFB Trenton helped us out. They went above and beyond the call and were tremendously helpful with all  of our requests. Pluse we got a 45-minute ride in the plane -- and I even got time up in the cockpit in flight. Very cool. 

And, as I said yesterday, it was nice to be at Trenton for a celebration. The last few trips I've made to the base have been a little more sombre...

Anyhow: I'm putting up pics I took with my little insta-cam at:
http://davidakin.blogware.com/blog/_archives/2007/8/13/3155511.html

Major Jean Maisonneuve in flight:
http://davidakin.blogware.com/blog/_archives/2007/8/13/3155501.html

Making a PW2040 look beautiful:
http://davidakin.blogware.com/blog/Broll/_archives/2007/8/13/3155498.html

A party for a plane:
http://davidakin.blogware.com/blog/Broll/_archives/2007/8/13/3155495.html


----------



## Strike

Hey Dave,

I saw your clip last night and was really impressed with it.

To everyone else,
I suspect that coverage in Abbotsford was a little more subdued so as not to take away from the official ceremonies in Trenton.

I've said it once and I'll say it again -- that is one keen aircraft.  Yes, a rotorhead likes a plank-winged aircraft.  What is the world coming to?


----------



## Haletown

Hey David,

What the hell is "an Andropov"   . .  you know those Ruski planes we used to rent ??

And the planes unit price is about $300million .  . .  don't know where the $400m comes from   . .  . what source do you have ??   Are you including the LAIRCM ?


----------



## DavidAkin

Ok, ok, ok -- so I'm a Leafs fan and said Antropov instead of Antonov -- a slip-of-the-tongue on live TV. It happens. (And I do know an Antonov when I see one -- I was there when one picked up the DART in early 2005. Now, _that_ was a big plane ...) 

As for the $400 million -- that comes from DND -- a representative with the C-17 project management office that was on the ground at the event and is the quoted "purchase price".  And I would have generally reported that the overall project budget for the acquisition of four planes plus a 20-year service contract is around $2.5-billion ...


----------



## Bandit1

Cockpit shot...


----------



## Haletown

David,

Since you actually admit, in public, to being a Leaf's fan, you are forgiven.  We all have our crosses to bear and  some crosses are much bigger than others   

thnx for the source on your $400 unit price . . . .  something odd about it but I'll have to research it.  Even at that price the 4 x  CC177 will still be better value than the 16 Jercs that we will not now need.  The trade off in equipment procurement would be an excellent story angle

Let's give some credit here to the tall foreheads in the Brick Brain sur  Rideau.  When this procurement phase is over the CF will have an outstanding, modern  lift capability with the 4 high speed, heavy load 17's providing Strategic Lift, the new 130J's doing some Strategic but lotsa tactical and the new C47's providing the final part of and end-to-end supply chain delivery system.

Thank you Steve, Gordon & Rick.


----------



## Bandit1

Recognize anyone....??


----------



## geo

Bandit,
As an admittedly green guy, what are the 5 sand coloured tiles under the "Canada"?
It just looks odd & out of place.  Almost like temp patches.  Are they the 1st "ding" on daddy's new car?


----------



## Bandit1

Geo, no worries.

They are located all around the aircraft and are called formation lights.  They are there so that it can be seen when flying at night.  You'll also see them on the tail and on the winglet as shown in this photo.  The lights are commonplace on most fixed wing aircraft of the Forces.


----------



## Genetk44

The other night on the news there was a very quick shot of the cockpit, same one as above, and I thought I was hallucinating when I thought I saw a joystick instead of a yoke. Now it appears from the still above that I wasn't hallucinateing but I do have a question for pilots.....do pilots have a preference? joystick or yoke? especially on long flights? Just curious.
Cheers
Gene


----------



## geo

Geh.... is ti just me? if you're close enough to see the stripes, aren't you too darned close?


----------



## Bandit1

geo said:
			
		

> Geh.... is ti just me? if you're close enough to see the stripes, aren't you too darned close?



Our planes do formation flying at night sometimes and the stripes are positioned on edges of the aircraft so that when the planes approach each other they can be secure knowing that they are close but not in danger.  

If you go to this link - http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/equip/cf18/vrtour_e.asp - and click on Video #7 you'll see a Canadian Hornet with formation lights on during a night exercise.


----------



## Globesmasher

Genetk44 said:
			
		

> The other night on the news there was a very quick shot of the cockpit, same one as above, and I thought I was hallucinating when I thought I saw a joystick instead of a yoke. Now it appears from the still above that I wasn't hallucinateing but I do have a question for pilots.....do pilots have a preference? joystick or yoke? especially on long flights? Just curious.
> Cheers
> Gene



Doesn't matter really .... you get used to whatever it is that you're flying with.
On the bright side, having the stick reduces the obstructions to your visions when you're trying to look down at your Nav display right in front of you.  The yoke on the C130 tended to get in the way a bit when you tried to cross check your nav display (or EHSI).  The stick reduces the amount of hardware in your way.

Once up at cruise it matters not - the autopilot is on so yoke or stick ...................... makes no difference really.
So now instead of having to move my head around to peer around my yoke to see the nav display, I can now simply glance down and immediately see my nav display with just the stick.

It's all good.


----------



## Genetk44

Thanks Globesmasher...was just curious.


----------



## Globesmasher

Here's a shot of the aircraft last week ................


----------



## COBRA-6

that kicks ass!


----------



## Bandit1

Choice man, choice!


----------



## observor 69

What exactly are we looking at in the  photo GM ? I assume they are anti missile flares but the path they are taking looks odd. 
Or are they something else entirely?


----------



## Globesmasher

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> I assume they are anti missile flares ...


BG:

Yes you are correct.
That's about all I can say here.


----------



## geo

Anti missle flares.... to deflect the negative MsM


----------



## Haletown

Wish it was possible to load up the new bird with relief supplies and a ROWPU or two and do a mission to help the victims of the Peru earthquake.

It would be a tremendous PR coup for the Air Force.

Even Steffi, Layton and Coderre would have to concede the C17's are a great acquisition.


----------



## geo

Opposition parties are that .... against pert much everything.
Either you shoulda done this OR shoulda done it a lot sooner.


----------



## TCBF

Very nice.  

Last time I was on a C-17, it flew my Coyote and I from Ramstein to Kandahar.

Nice flight.

The highlight was the box lunch, as we slept through the air-to-air refueling.

 ;D


----------



## Bandit1

Going down south for an aid mission.  Read here.


----------



## Blakey

Been on a C-5 before, sure would be nice to disembark from one of these in Feb of next year.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> Going down south for an aid mission.  Read here.



So how come this item isn't hitting the MSM? They are focused of Duceppe and Dion decrying the AFghan mission and are totally missing the stuff they say we're not doing...humanitarian relief....jeesh.


----------



## geo

IHS,
Relief flight reference is in this morning's paper.
They show red cross parcels on a pallet being pushed around inside the "strategic lifter".  No specific reference to the new "Canadian C17"


----------



## Globesmasher

CTV News - Global TV out of Toronto gave the mission very good coverage on the news.

A reporter and cameraman actually came along on the flight ("embedded" reporting so to speak!!!  ;D).
So, the evening news TV coverage for those who live in the Toronto area was actually very good last night (Friday).
They didn't drag any hidden agenda or bias into the report .... it simply explained what it is that we did for the people affected by Hurricane Dean down in Jamaica.

Here is some more of their coverage on the web ... (not very much though).
We actually lifted closer to 40 tons.

New military aircraft leaves on aid mission
Updated Fri. Aug. 24 2007 9:51 AM ET
Canadian Press
TRENTON, Ont. -- Canada's newest military aircraft has left CFB Trenton in eastern Ontario to deliver humanitarian aid to Jamaica. 

The C-17 Globemaster, a super-sized cargo plane, left Thursday with 29 tonnes of supplies to help people affected by hurricane Dean. 

The supplies are in addition to Canada's $2 million in financial aid for the Caribbean nation. 

The Globemaster aircraft, manufactured by Boeing, arrived at the Trenton base on Aug. 12. 

A second C-17 is scheduled to arrive in October and the final two are expected to be delivered next year.  

A couple of things missed here was the fact that we can carry enough fuel to make the flight down and back in one go - no stops for refuelling.  5.2 hours down and 5.5 hours back home.  There's a lot to be said for not having to stop somewhere for fuel.

Also ..... it only took 11 days from delivery of the aircraft to the very first actual operational mission.
Not very many aircraft, or new pieces of equipment that we have introduced to the inventory that can do that.  From formal acceptance ceremonies at Trenton on Sunday 12th Aug to first actual "mission" (i.e. not a training flight) on Thursday 23rd Aug.

That's quite a feat in and of itself, and a testament to the type of aircraft we have acquired.
It's only going to get better as the fleet expands and settles in and the infrastructure evolves appropriately.


----------



## observor 69

GB I am real tired of saying this : ;D

Congratulations to the whole team working on the C-17 project, Excellent Excellent work!

God after go many years of dry spell it is so great to see us doing good stuff in a "modern" professional manner.

Best regards to all involved.


----------



## TCBF

As far as "fleet expanding" goes, I think we should have two dozen C-17s and 72 or so J model Hercs.

And I'm a soldier, so go figure.

I'd also go for a handfull of "Ro-Ro" ships while we're at it.  Fly the immediates - ship the sustainment.


----------



## danchapps

I'm just curious, but would it not make sense to fly out of North Bay for the duration that they are making upgrades at Trenton. I'm no expert, but the strip up here can certainly take the size of aircraft without any worries. I guess I just miss seeing the planes up her is all.


----------



## C1302C17 TECH

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> Here's a shot of the aircraft last week ................



With that flare shot, I have seen a single flare picture on an American C-17 - is that an acutally dispensed flare, or some sort of test flare fired from ground.  The posistion looks a little strange.


----------



## midget-boyd91

C1302C17 TECH said:
			
		

> With that flare shot, I have seen a single flare picture on an American C-17 - is that an acutally dispensed flare, or some sort of test flare fired from ground.  The posistion looks a little strange.



You can see on the flare in the center that the smoke/steam trail begins beside the fuselage of the aircraft. They sure weren't fired from the ground.


----------



## observor 69

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> You can see on the flare in the center that the smoke/steam trail begins beside the fuselage of the aircraft. They sure weren't fired from the ground.


I think as per Globesmasher's earlier comment this topic is too close to opsec and should not be commented on.

Mods?


----------



## aesop081

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> I think as per Globesmasher's earlier comment this topic is too close to opsec and should not be commented on.
> 
> Mods?



all i see is people speculating about stuff they know nothing about.......


----------



## Zoomie

I personally believe that the flare was ejected out of the sono-tube.  CDNAVIATOR the AESOP was the one who actually fired it off.

Not much in the way of OPSEC when it comes to a flare - the mechanism leading up to its ejection is another matter...


----------



## Good2Golf

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> all i see is people speculating about stuff they know nothing about.......



Folks without an EW background can get open-source info about counter-measures *here*.  Anything beyond what that site contains won't have any comment on it from responsible folks.

G2G


----------



## tomahawk6

177701 touched down at Kanadahar today.Evidently it made quite a stir. Must have been fun coming in without lights.







http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070829/c17_afghanistan_070829/20070829?hub=TopStories



> The pilots landed the giant carrier with its lights extinguished, guided solely by night-vision goggles.
> 
> "We took a tactical approach with the night-vision goggles, with the airplane lights turned off, with the engines idling,'' said Maj. Jean Maisonneuve, chief check pilot at 429 Transport Squadron, 8 Wing, in Trenton, Ont


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Absolutly excellent news!

Just sent this in to CTV, wonder if they will print it?

_This is outstanding, not only is this aircraft the fastest procurement program since WWII, it’s also the fastest to go from build to delivery and into operation. It took the Liberals a decade to decide how many of their friends would profit from the SAR helicopter debacle. Thanks to Harper and O’Conner for having the guts to make some real decisions! Although I will give Bill Graham some credit for starting the military out of the decades of darkness._


----------



## Bandit1

Some more from Trenton...


----------



## GAP

Uhhh....Barney was purple, does that mean........


----------



## Bandit1

Fred is the C-5...Barney is his smaller pal...


----------



## eurowing

I was just aboard "Steve" and am really impressed with this ac.  One of the techs on board is an old friend and invited me for a tour. The thought put into this ac's cargo management system is far and above anything I have seen before.  If I was a Loadmaster I would be in heaven. The TO's are available as soft copies on laptops and actually user friendly.  Nice from a maintainers POV not to need to lug volumes of books around.  

All I can say is right from stepping aboard there were pleasant surprises of things I only dreamed of in the Herc world and light years from the venerable Buffalo.  Brightly lit, even in places you wouldn't expect such as wheel wells, decent PAX seating, even the new car smell! The hydraulic tail steady system was mildly interesting, but my motorhome has that.  ;D  The speed of the ramp system will expedite loading and unloading in a tactical environment.  I could drool on, but I must go watch it launch.  

I guess all I really want to say is.   WOW. Today, as usual, I love my job!


----------

